
Show HN: anonymous SMS with physical numbers and Zcoin - MichaelBosworth
https://phitbone.com
======
MichaelBosworth
SMS was proving to be an anonymity bottleneck, and SMS with physical / non-
virtual numbers in particular. So I made a thing. Hope it helps.

